# Cillia's role in TTC



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I actually just think I need a rant. I have a condition where the cillia in my body don't work. Now after ttc for over three years, a lap & dye and being told 'nothing is wrong' and that cillia aren't that important to the process I've now found this video on YouTube.






I feel like I've been fobbed off because I've just been given clomid to start this month. Well, what's the point if the egg will never make it past the entrance? Surely they are just tripling my chance of ectopic pregnancy? I now don't know what to do apart from cry which I've just made a head start on. I'm so upset. Can you speak to consultants between treatments or do I have to wait until I've finished my course of clomid? Who will scan me at my follicle scanning appointment? A nurse or consultant so would I be able to ask then? I'm really, really worried now that I will have an ectopic pregnancy.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey raspberrytipple

I don't know too much about your condition but I did watch the video. 

How long are you on clomid for? I don't know a huge amount about clomid as I have to have ICSI due to blocked tubes. But the consultants do know what they are doing, and I think trying clomid before you move on to ivf is probably a good thing. It's worth trying everything before moving to IVF but if you are worried ring you hospital and they should be able to give you your consultant secretary's number who can pass on your message to ring you back. When is your next appointment? 

As for the ectopic worry I know that one well. Due to both my tubes being blocked my chance of ectopic has gone up by quite a lot.

Try not to worry and don't get to upset. 

Good luck hun

Nat xxxx


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Natalie,
You are right clomid is just another step really and I should give it a go.  I just got so stressed  out last night and have since read other stuff in a medical journal about immotile cillia syndrome causing sub fertility so I'm not feeling much more positive, just a bit calmer in that if I know that is the problem I may well just wait and see what the dr says at my clomid review which will be in January/early February.  I've got three months of clomid first off, maybe increasing to six depending how that goes but I'm being scanned initially to make sure it works (it makes you ovulate loads).  Also, because I'm a high risk for Ectopic, as soon as i find out i'm diffed (fat chance) I'd be scanned by 5-6 weeks to make sure it was in the right place.  

Hope your egg transfer goes well (saw from your footer you have 9 fertilized)!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks raspberry just hope they are doing well now. 

Try not to get to stressed out they do know what they are doing and it is worth a shot. If you got a bfn after a cycle of IVF would you look back and say I wish I had tried clomid first? 

I wish you all the luck hun and I hope clomid works for you.  

xxxx


----------

